# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Final chance warning

## Nwicker60

Further offending will mean a prison term accused told

A SERIAL offender, who breached a bail order a couple of hours after it was imposed, has escaped a jail sentence.
Cheryl Fleming, 43, failed to comply with a bail condition to stay away from her boyfriend, Peter Vercoelen but was found with him a couple of hours after being allowed out on bail, on January 22.   He made out that she wasn't at his house in Kennedy Terrace but an eagle-eyed policeman spotted the accused's coat.  
Fiscal David Barclay told Wick Sheriff Court yesterday, that Mr Vercoelen was fortunate not to have been arrested, as well.
Solicitor Fiona MacDonald stressed that Fleming's breach was not a flagrant act of defiance.  The accused had reason to feel for her safety and had gone to Mr Vercoelen's home for protection.  He was described, in effect, as her carer.  Fleming claimed her own home at 30 Huddart Street, Wick, was not habitable.
Sheriff Andrew Berry told Fleming, who admitted the bail breach: "If you think this is some sort of challenge between you and I and I am going to give in, you will have failed, because I have the assistance of a number of people and if you don't comply with your bail, the police will arrest you, the fiscal will process the case and I will deal with it."
The sheriff reviewed Fleming's record of failure to comply with bail, making false allegations, wasting police time disorderly conduct, assault and domestic disorder.
Sheriff Berry, who ordered her to carry out 60 hours unpaid work in the community added: "A judge is never supposed to say to an accused 'This is your last chance' If you feel threatened, then tell the police, the time is better used than hiding in Mr Vercoeln's cupboard or wherever.  In case you have any plans with Mr Vercoelen this weekend I should tell you that I am sitting here all next week  and in a position to send you to prison.  It is unlikely that anyone will be able to say that you didn't understand what I am saying because I have been over it again and again with you.  This is the end of the road."

----------

